
Bitbucket Down - Major Outage - Jake232
https://status.bitbucket.org/
======
ericfrederich
I've said it before and I'll say it again... It makes zero sense to centralize
something that was meant to be decentralized.

We need issues, pull requests, comments, milestones, wiki, etc... all to be
decentralized. No reason this stuff cannot be modeled using existing Git
objects.

GitHub, GitLab and BitBucket are extremely similar. Almost 100% overlap, you
could use the lowest common denominator between the 3 and you'd still have 95%
of the features.

~~~
rightos
> We need issues, pull requests, comments, milestones, wiki, etc... all to be
> decentralized. No reason this stuff cannot be modeled using existing Git
> objects.

[https://www.fossil-scm.org/](https://www.fossil-scm.org/) pretty much does
this.

~~~
tyingq
That is pretty interesting and does model those things in the same data store.
But the data store isn't git objects, as far as I can tell...

 _" Fossil stores its objects in a relational (SQLite) database file"_

~~~
rightos
Yeah, it fully replaces the whole version control tool.

------
gurelkaynak
Now that sysadmin guy who told me: "what happens when bitbucket goes down?"
when I asked him to move our repos to the cloud, he is smiling. Sometimes it's
best to keep stuff in your own servers, if you have any...

~~~
ajbetteridge
We have Bitbucket on our own servers, and we're moving it back to either
Atlassian's hosting or to Github. The reason being that we spend far too much
time per month hand holding the server when it goes mental and takes all of
the RAM and then decides not to server any pages. And it's not for a lack of
resources on the server either, 16Gb RAM and 4 core virtual machine, running
Linux. So we have more downtime than either Github and Bitbucket combined.

~~~
gurelkaynak
Any guesses why that happens? It's weird that a git server goes mental just to
serve a repo. We had gitlab on my previous job and git server on my
preprevious job and never ever had server down problems. This period is like 5
years total.

------
taesu
Oh boy, any git down on a Monday is bad. Imagine being in their office right
now.

~~~
AlfeG
Its holiday today in Ukraine. Yet I am at work... Trying to push some code...

------
rsp1984
Great. I need to push some stuff real soon now. In the last 12 months
Bitbucket had an uncomfortably high number of issues. But whenever I think
about moving our company code to GitLab or GitHub I envision going into a
world of pain with my eng. team.

Has anyone got some advice for pain-free migration to GitLab or GitHub?

~~~
jazoom
GitLab is way better than Bitbucket IMO but also has way too much downtime.

~~~
fapjacks
Why not both?

------
exikyut
Often there's no preservation of past failure states so people can see (for
whatever reason) what the failure looked like. Here's what
[https://bitbucket.org/chromiumembedded/cef/](https://bitbucket.org/chromiumembedded/cef/)
(a totally random repository that was in my history) looks right now:
[http://archive.is/g0I6O](http://archive.is/g0I6O)

------
qualitytime
First, my HDMI port blows up and have to work on a small laptop screen.

And now I can't access my repositories..

Not happy.

~~~
quuquuquu
This is why it is important to keep backups of backups ^.^

EDIT: I upvoted you twice, HN just loves to downvote anything ;)

~~~
yebyen
When you have to painstakingly earn the right to downvote, you just can't feel
bad about using it once in a while.

~~~
exikyut
Hi, I've always been curious what the quota/threshold is. My last account
(i336_) got to 1000+ (before I accidentally locked it...) and I never saw the
downvote button. Is it like 10,000 or something?

~~~
smudgymcscmudge
Your user page shows you how much karma you need to hit the next level. In
your case, you need 172 to downvote comments.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=exikyut](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=exikyut)

~~~
sevensor
I had no idea! Thanks for the pointer. There are more levels?

~~~
smudgymcscmudge
I don't know. Maybe at 1,000,000,000 you become CEO of ycombinator.

------
Jake232
Investigating - Following reports from customers starting at 12:45 UTC,
Bitbucket Cloud became unavailable. Our engineering team is currently
investigating this issue. We will provide an update as soon as we have further
information. Oct 16, 12:56 UTC

------
tyingq
_" Our engineering team has identified the root cause of the issue and a fix
has been applied. We are currently verifying that the incident is fully
resolved. Oct 16, 13:48 UTC"_

------
toyg
The page shows that git over https is still up, so hopefully it's just a
peripheral problem rather than a fundamental one.

------
zitterbewegung
If you have one of these services you should probably invest in a backup
system. Either a self hosted Gitlab or even just a clone of your repositories
on a server or like AWS CodeConnect .

------
fazilakhtar
It's back for me.

~~~
exikyut
Wow, that was FAST. It's back for me too!

~~~
fazilakhtar
Spoke too soon, it's down again.

------
rjralgar
"Minor*"

~~~
exikyut
I can't access bitbucket.org, so...

Edit: / works, repos don't

~~~
LeifCarrotson
What does work is

    
    
        git clone https://username@bitbucket.org/organization/repo.git
    

so you can probably still get by. Just the website is down.

~~~
yebyen
This doesn't work for me. (Edit: and, it's moot now, because it seems to be
coming back up!)

I also have 2fa enabled (it's a private team) and my repo is private... I do
seem to reach the repo, and it tells me I'll need an app-specific password to
proceed.

Too bad the interface to create one is down.

